# Best & Worst in Arrive & Shine?



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

*Favourite car in Arrive & Shine?*

Who would you nominate for your favourite car in Arrive & Shine?

Joint best for me would be a tie. Audi A1, red mk3 Golf and green Focus RS.

Worst, Probably my car.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I would personally think it not the kind of thread I'd enjoy posting in if I'm honest.
Everyone that arrived on the day to enter did the best they could regardlessn of the car they had.
Nice to state who's car you liked but to put the worst I'd feel insulted if it were mine...
Its only my opinion but I respect anyone who loves their car and had a go at it...


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I would personally think it not the kind of thread I'd enjoy posting in if I'm honest.
> Everyone that arrived on the day to enter did the best they could regardlessn of the car they had.
> Nice to state who's car you liked but to put the worst I'd feel insulted if it were mine...
> Its only my opinion but I respect anyone who loves their car and had a go at it...


You are right, perhaps my wording was a tad blunt. as it wasn't my intention to offend anyone. We were all there through our love of cars and I will happily admit that I felt totally out of my depth parking my car next to some exquisite cars. So I will rephrase my question. Which cars did you enjoy the most?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

i think that would be a better question.
im sure you understand where im coming from so thanks for not being offended.
i personally was surprised at how many entered!!!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Been a long hot day, Rereading the post, I agree with you 100%. So once again, my apologies.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Black bmw was nice, a black jag was a shame, wax left everywhere, even all glasses weren't clean...etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Me and my mate spent 6 hours cleaning his wheels on the vxr burg

Anyone notice them? :lol:


----------



## luke_Chambers (Jul 8, 2013)

My caddy was in the arrive & shine, soon as I parked in there I did think why the hell did I enter!!!

Some much better Caddy's but it did look very nice and shiny but as the day went on I was glad I did it! Think it held its own there. 7 day a week work vehicle:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

luke_Chambers said:


> My caddy was in the arrive & shine, soon as I parked in there I did think why the hell did I enter!!!
> 
> Some much better Caddy's but it did look very nice and shiny but as the day went on I was glad I did it! Think it held its own there. 7 day a week work vehicle:


Hi Luke, I was in the mini next to you and was staggered how little you had paid for your van, especially how good condition it was! Definitely held its own out there :thumb:


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Lots of really nice cars in the arrive and shine! It's hard to pick out a particular one that I really liked more than the others! That Audi estate inside looked good! I entered the black jeep patriot that was inside!


----------



## luke_Chambers (Jul 8, 2013)

kartman said:


> Hi Luke, I was in the mini next to you and was staggered how little you had paid for your van, especially how good condition it was! Definitely held its own out there :thumb:


Hello dude! Cheers for that, yeah I got a bargain there! Your Mini looked ace too, don't see many about now especially in that condition! Fair play its hard to keep a black car looking mint! Nice to chat to you when I got there!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My van was frickin terrible, half fresh 4 years ago, the other half fresh from the body shop, buffer trails and over spray galore ..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

luke_Chambers said:


> My caddy was in the arrive & shine, soon as I parked in there I did think why the hell did I enter!!!
> 
> Some much better Caddy's but it did look very nice and shiny but as the day went on I was glad I did it! Think it held its own there. 7 day a week work vehicle:


I did look good sitting out in the sun, as did a lot of (if not all of) the cars in the arrive and shine - a lot of people obviously put in a lot of work on their cars... certainly a lot more than me, I parked my old Volvo up in the embarassing bodywork section so people knew where to put there cars for that! :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> My van was frickin terrible, half fresh 4 years ago, the other half fresh from the body shop, buffer trails and over spray galore ..


And that's why Lee and I marked it down .....(I will add that Rob did not judge his own vehicle either)


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

dooka said:


> My van was frickin terrible, half fresh 4 years ago, the other half fresh from the body shop, buffer trails and over spray galore ..


And you should know better :lol::lol:


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

There was a lovely looking Caddy Van there with porsche breaks on it :thumb:


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

surprised i havnt heard mine mentioned , i thought it was ok but once it was parked next to other cars inside oh dear ,oh dear !


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

putzie said:


> surprised i havnt heard mine mentioned , i thought it was ok but once it was parked next to other cars inside oh dear ,oh dear !


Your what???


----------



## Dave20VT (Sep 20, 2007)

anyone see that filthy grey 5 series  lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes thanks


----------



## D4 UNC (Jul 6, 2012)

rob, nick, I was parked next to the Dooka van in the black BM, any points where i could do better?
...I do struggle with marring when the sun is really strong like sunday.

ta


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

D4 UNC said:


> rob, nick, I was parked next to the Dooka van in the black BM, any points where i could do better?
> ...I do struggle with marring when the sun is really strong like sunday.
> 
> ta


Yeah we all picked that up and some swirls give it a good machine and get them gone dude!

As already said attention to details like arches and crevices and wheel barrels, etc etc.

We got some seriously grubby hands when running them through the various arches...some cars we had lumps of mud fall out!! :doublesho


----------



## Dave20VT (Sep 20, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes thanks


wasn't that bad surely lol.. next year it will be spotless..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL good stuff


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Your what???


mine was the little smart car !


----------



## D4 UNC (Jul 6, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah we all picked that up and some swirls give it a good machine and get them gone dude!
> 
> As already said attention to details like arches and crevices and wheel barrels, etc etc.
> 
> We got some seriously grubby hands when running them through the various arches...some cars we had lumps of mud fall out!! :doublesho


Cheers, thats the problem with a glossy metallic black, at least I had my wheels off last weekend to do my arches. 
Fecked off with marring, really careful washing, and wash towels and cloths after every detail:wall:


----------



## luke_Chambers (Jul 8, 2013)

Nick mcuk - Don't suppose you remember what you thought of my Caddy do you? Be nice to know what you thought! Be honest lol


----------

